# Home Invasion



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My family and I have noticed and paid particular attention to the rash of home invasions that have been occurring around the west Michigan area and all over the united states.

A young women (24?) on the west side of our state went out to feed her horse and a man came up behind her held a knife to her throat, a fight took place, she was stabbed in the leg. The lucky thing was she was carrying a hand gun, shot at the guy twice and he escaped.

A group of home invasions took place in and around Ionia they showed a pic on the news of the guys group of guns that had been recovered, I am sure they are all in a data base now.

I really get upset, when I see these home invasions on the news daily / nightly.

I do not see our justice / correction system stopping these people from doing this.

Of all the offences that can be done in the world, some one breaking in to your home and assaulting you or a family member in my opinion should be subject to capital punishment if convicted.

On another tangent of this subject, I can not get my girls, Wife and two daughters, interested enough in protection so they can defend themselves, I am only at the house 20 percent of the time as I work 50 hours a week and farm on the side. 

The lack of interest for these girls bothers me, my wife is a little more educated than my oldest daughter, but I would like to see it be second nature for them as it is for me, to grab the rifle, turn the safety off, acquire a target and fire. This only comes with practice, they have this idea in there minds that I will do the dirty work if necessary, but I am only at the house a minimal amount.

Run on I know but this subject bothers the shit out of me.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's always been a subject/situation that's bothered me over the years. It happens all over and always will. The reality is our justice system is bad in dealing with criminals, not punishing them as they should and executing those that should be to stop them from further hurting society. I don't know how much I've tried to get my sisters, mother, ex-wife and girlfriends aware and ready to deal with it if it happens to them over the years, but it's more than I want to think about and most are still niave and ignorant about it and lots of other dangers of life. I've literally given up at this point after nearing half a century of living. They've chosen to be the way they are and I've come to accept they can't be helped. What happens happens.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

alterego said:


> ..I can not get my girls, Wife and two daughters, interested enough in protection so they can defend themselves..


Tell them the front door is their only barrier against the big bad world and remind them what Bilbo Baggins said-"_It's a dangerous business going out your door_"
Even opening it to cold callers is a risky business; if this "home invasion" clip doesn't get the message across and make them want to get a gun nothing will-
(I'm in two minds about posting it because it's so shocking, so if the moderators want to take it down go ahead)

***GONE***


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i had my car broken into last week, i had nothing in there to steal, and i have life lock for information. its rather odd, they were after info? went through each piece of paper in my glove box... there were about 20 other cars, and are on camera of mostly glove compartment box time. it scared me as if they were gearing up for home invasion. Im trained as ****, but find myself scared. lapd is all over it, finger rints, down loading the video and stuff. well they are as all over it as they would be for a car break in. my officer friends assure me that i wont be nailed anytime soon... but i cant help but to feel, ya know super scared of home invasion. i never carry cash. because i have no need for it. well its scary. being armed is so nessasary at all times.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucky Jim - you need to take that video clip down yourself. Way over the top, man, seriously.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Lucky Jim - you need to take that video clip down yourself. Way over the top, man, seriously.


Okay mate I've deleted it in case youngsters might surf in and accidentally see it, it's from Death Wish 2 (the uncut version)


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I hate to know that some can be so naïve as to think that a home invasion can't happen to them. 

Continue to talk defense with them, go as far as to set the house up in a defensive manner, and pray that it never happens.
But if it were to happen, maybe...just maybe what you've been saying will click with them and they can defend themselves.

I've had to learn to use a little "conniving" or "reverse phycology" with my husband and sons to get things attended too. I'm not talking out and out lying, but turn things around to where it's appealing to them, maybe even fun. You kill two birds with one stone so to speak. It's like my youngest son, he keeps the yard mowed continuously because it's "exercise"...I get my yard mowed, he stays in shape through the summer. 

Find a way to get them interested...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Two home invasions with happy ending and a lesson









EVERY STATE SHOULD HAVE CASTLE LAWS. If someone breaks into your home you can already consider them a deadly threat.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have similar reactions from females in my life. I eventually managed to convince my wife, mom and sister to carry pepper spray and a tactical flashlight. So they have some self-defense capability. They won't keep a gun handy.

We socialize women differently from men in this Country, and most women (not all) do not like guns. They are loud, heavy, scary, shoot fire out their barrels, and kill defenseless animals. 

My niece tells me that certain jobs are "man jobs" that women don't do (such as cleaning the grates on a BBQ grill) - I do not agree with her (work is work) but women do not want to do things that men do (and vice versa).

I just "engineer around them" - by that I mean I buy a gun she can shoot in the event she ever needs to, and have it ready for her then. She has a .38 S&W revolver, a 10/22 .22LR carbine, and a Ruger 22/45 Target pistol. I shoot them but I keep them for her to use (seriously).

The way I see it, men are responsible for family security. Women are supposed to be protected by their men (see fairy tales and knights in shining armor) so you might as well embrace the responsibility. Walk the perimeter, check the doors and windows, get a big dog they can cuddle that will also guard them, try and get them to go shooting with you (they always feel so empowered it usually gets them to "see the light"), and talk to them about how predators operate, and how they can outsmart them.

I grew up in the South and women down here are more inclined to accept guns. Some even hunt and like to. But they are the exception to the rule.

So, buy good door locks, get a big dog, and do what a man does to protect them. If that fails, at least you did your best. But I have been guarding women and girls my whole life. So far, no one has harmed them on my watch.

Teach them what you can, and engineer around them for the rest....


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Okay mate I've deleted it in case youngsters might surf in and accidentally see it, it's from Death Wish 2


Thank you for being a gentleman about it.

I recognized the scene - saw the movie. But this is a family-friendly forum and kids (and ladies) do read it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> My family and I have noticed and paid particular attention to the rash of home invasions that have been occurring around the west Michigan area and all over the united states.
> 
> A young women (24?) on the west side of our state went out to feed her horse and a man came up behind her held a knife to her throat, a fight took place, she was stabbed in the leg. The lucky thing was she was carrying a hand gun, shot at the guy twice and he escaped.
> 
> ...


The police are thinking the stabbing reports aren't adding up at the moment, they don't believe her. I'm paying attention here in West MI, in fact I have my door unlocked and open while I'm inside.::redsnipe::


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Home invasion is right up there with meteor strikes on my list of things to worry about. The ones we hear about seem to be druggies collecting debts or stealing each others stuff.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> I have similar reactions from females in my life. I eventually managed to convince my wife, mom and sister to carry pepper spray and a tactical flashlight. So they have some self-defense capability. They won't keep a gun handy.
> 
> We socialize women differently from men in this Country, and most women (not all) do not like guns. They are loud, heavy, scary, shoot fire out their barrels, and kill defenseless animals.
> 
> ...


I agree with him...(I'm also in the South) Have had a gun in my hands since I was 6. The thoughts of not being able to defend myself doesn't cross my mind or scare me. (Maybe it should) There's always gonna be someone bigger and badder come along.

I really haven't shared some things with a lot of people, but have been in a position to have to defend myself. For some reason I didn't get scared, I got angry. When a man places his hands around your throat and tries to choke you, you have two choices. Fight or flight. The fight mode kicked in and he got more than be bargained for. I walked away unmarked, he didn't.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that you are wrong to think men must protect and women need to be protected. We are your partner. When you use the phrase "getting hitched" it means that you are working together, side by side. If one horse pulls more than the other, they will soon tire, and are the worse for it. You might sit down with your wife and daughter - show them the videos here. Explain how worried you are for thier safety. Show emotion, let thm know how you feel. Show them you're scared for them. Make an impact on them. It might take more than one discussion. But if it was my husband talking to me, I would listen because I love him, and respect his opinion. Even if I didn't like guns, I would discuss this, again, because of respect and love. I've heard of home invasions of older folks in Minneapolis and St.Paul, where they tie up the victims and then torture to get more money/find out where the "gold is hidden". You just don't know about tweekers and their mind sets. It's not just drug dealers and addicts that do home invastions, either.

Don't forget that a gun isn't the only weapon available in your home. I've got cast iron frying pans. I've got knives hidden everywhere in the house, in case I can't get to my guns, a can of hair spray and a lighter - wicked. A baseball bat, a BBQ fork. Make it a game with your wife and girls. Write down all the hiding places possible, all the weapons possible. Think outside the box.

A big dog is a good idea, and you should obedienced traid it, so it responds to commands by your family - your whole family. There are certain dog breeds that are very good at protection and still good with kids. See your local dog trainers (more than one, to get a rounded opinion). I was told by a police officer here in town, that a meth head will not be stopped by a dog, unless the dog actually takes them down. Chances are the tweeker won't feel the pain of just one bite. A small dog can't do enough damage - their mouths are too small, they don't have the psi power that the bigger dogs have in their jaws. I'm thinking of getting a third dog, as my "man stopper" is getting older, and isn't as quick as he once was.

There are lots of women and girls in the North that have guns and hunt. You'd be surprised. My Mom was a lady. In every sense of the word. But I gaurentee, she knew where my Dad's police issue was, how to load it and I have no doubt she'd put down anyone who threatened us. Bless her heart, she was very soft spoken, but don't piss her off...


----------



## red09 (May 19, 2013)

alterego said:


> I really get upset, when I see these home invasions on the news daily / nightly.


Actually the stuff you need to be worried about is the stuff that get swept under the rug, the stuff the media does not talk about. It happens, a lot more then you think. I work as a dispatcher, you wouldn't believe the stuff that happens that no one hears a word about. *ESPECIALLY* in your *SAFE* little neighborhood.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Having worked in prisons a good chunk of my life home invasions are not something criminals are driven to out of desperation. They enjoy the sense of power and control for them this is good times the victim is just an object for their pleasure, to be killed and discarded when they are done. the system does not deal harshly enough with them.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Odd my wife's car was broken into last Thursday. They got $.70 cents out of the change cup. We got a $165 bill for a new window. It sucks. My wife was worried about them knowing out address.

I told her if they did look at the good side. We are better prepared for them then most, and after us they'd likely never do it again !



shotlady said:


> i had my car broken into last week, i had nothing in there to steal, and i have life lock for information. its rather odd, they were after info? went through each piece of paper in my glove box... there were about 20 other cars, and are on camera of mostly glove compartment box time. it scared me as if they were gearing up for home invasion. Im trained as ****, but find myself scared. lapd is all over it, finger rints, down loading the video and stuff. well they are as all over it as they would be for a car break in. my officer friends assure me that i wont be nailed anytime soon... but i cant help but to feel, ya know super scared of home invasion. i never carry cash. because i have no need for it. well its scary. being armed is so nessasary at all times.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So here goes, I am the type of guy which has a weapon within arms reach about no matter where you stand in my apartment. My ex said I live like a "sociopath". I on the other hand have had enough stuff happen to me I feel I am my own best chance of keeping myself safe. Which brings me to the next point. Protect and Serve, it was made clear to me during CERT training that the officer is there to protect the community as a whole, not you as an individual. Also keep in mind with things such as home invasion they generally arrive after the offender is long gone.

The law or justice system doesn't have a full capacity to reduce crime, I firmly believe people on an individual basis are responsible for knowing how to protect their safety, and be less of an appetizing target. Crime is usually an act of opportunity, if we make it less worth while, and increase the risk we can at least help deter the crime.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Neither my wife nor I live in fear of a home invasion, much like we don't live in fear of the end of civility, but we are prepared for such events.
Our home is hardened, there are no entrances or approaches without video coverage. We both carry every day, all day. We know our daily surroundings well enough that anomalies are obvious. We are both absolutely prepared to use significant force in the protection of ourselves and our family and friends.

The sad truth is that society simply lacks the gonads to punish violent criminals sufficiently and until that changes they will to assault easy targets with relative impunity... so it's up to us to let the criminals know the juice just ain't worth the squeeze. It's my hope that the last words of all home invaders are "oh shit"...


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Home invasion robberies are most definately on the rise here in rural Northern California. Mostly it is a "gang" of 3-4 people who drive up from the bay area and have a particular house targeted. They know ahead of time from past dealings or word of mouth that the home owner has marijuana. Well over 95% of the cases I handle are drug related on both sides. Usually, the home owner, and anyone else in the house ends up pretty beat up having their door kicked in the middle of the night. The occupants are overwhelmed immediately, beaten with clubs or guns, and then dragged around the house. Once in a while someone gets killed, but not usually. The best advise I can give anyone who is concerned is stay away from the drug trade. For the 5% of the cases that are not drug related, I would advise ensuring that it is more dangerous for the person attempting to break open the door than the person on the inside. Harden your security devises, be alert, and well trained with firearms. The criminal justice system is not designed to protect you from this type of criminal. You must protect yourself.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

That seems to be the pattern in South Texas as well.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Just read about a home invasion where they shot the dog. It's going to be real hard on you if you do that here. We don't do drugs. Pretty sure some neighbors do. Hit the wrong house get a 12 gauge reception.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've also noticed a increase of home invasion in the last few years. Seems people today, even young able bodied people, are more interested in begging or just plain taking whatever they want instead of getting a job and earning it. I suggest everyone have a gun in their home for self protection, castle law state or not. As they say, its better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to agree, home invasions are far and few between here. If they do happen to take place, they are "termed" something else. 

We don't live in fear of a home invasion, but I do fear tweekers. The deal here is they will hit a home during broad day light while everyone is at work usually. I can't protect my home fully while I'm away. The home is locked up, but if they want in, they will get in.

In the past 20 or so years, I have had to call the law for night prowlers two or three times. What intentions they had beforehand, I don't know. But my willingness to turn the dog out, turn on the front porch light and loading of a shotgun usually ends any prowling. (my husband works a rotating shift of graveyard and days)


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Just read about a home invasion where they shot the dog. It's going to be real hard on you if you do that here. We don't do drugs. Pretty sure some neighbors do. Hit the wrong house get a 12 gauge reception.


Someone ever shot my dog I would probably kill that person in the most painful way I could imagine at the time. My dog is a part of the family.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

To me this is the scariest home invasion I have seen in America in my entire life.






They said that they had the right to break into peoples homes because they were looking for the Boston bomber but notice how everyone was treated like criminals after being forced out of their homes.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

They don't have a right to break into peoples' homes. It takes a warrant unless they are in hot persuit. Who is a bigger threat to your safety and freedom, criminals or cops?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If I am forced to kill an intruder, I might feel bad. If I kill a cop who illegally broke into my house, I'am sure they would make me feel a whole lot worse.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Read through this thread, got the wife up, told her to go to the safe, grab a fire arm, go out side and shoot the shoulder cut out on the tree in the fence row.

I don't want to right now,

Why now,

She goes to safe, pics out bolt action she has never fired before,

Why that one I don't know, have I shot this before?

No.

Puts it back, grabs a modern sporting fire arm that she has fired before,

ten minute later she is still adjusting the stock.

Fires a round, rifle jams, (The magazine came unclipped) (I am unsure why) I clear the jam and hand it back to her, she fires another round, the rifle jams again.

The magazine came unclipped again. We have discarded that mag and loaded up a known good one.

I go through this drill with her once in a while I.E. every six months. I need to go through it with the girls much more frequently.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

paraquack said:


> If I am forced to kill an intruder, I might feel bad. If I kill a cop who illegally broke into my house, I'am sure they would make me feel a whole lot worse.


Yeah, a whole lot worse, you will be dead.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There was an article about a man who killed one and wounded another cop when they tried to arrest him illegally (or unlawfully) he was arrested and put in jail but it was found to be justifiable and all charges were dropped andthe arrest expunged. If they are going to arrest you in your home then they need a warrant or probable cause. When they knock you ask who it is, whether or not they have a warrant, and if they don't have a warrant You just tell them, "I can't let you in if you don't have a warrant." If they come in then you shoot first and ask questions later. By law they have to identify themselves as law enforcenent and serve you with a warrant.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

But then are the cops after you the rest of your life? "speeding" "improper lane usage" I've actually heard this one used in town, "swerving", all that harrasment kind of stuff. Hard to prove. Unless you have a camera with you and take pictures of the cop each time you're pulled over.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

If you ever shoot a cop you ain't likely to have any more worries . . . ever. Right or wrong, most folks don't survive that one.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Our neighbors home was broken into and ran sacked Wednesday, A friend of mines rental home 20 miles from our neighbor was broken into Thursday. I understand from my wife's facebook info that several homes have been broken into this week South of our little town.

Be aware of door to door salesman. It is believed that these folks are selling meat door to door.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I may offer a quick suggestion:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

believe me I've got it covered.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

My wife and I open carry whenever we are home. I also use perimeter alarms and canine warning systems.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I've posted on it before but back in the 1995 to 2005 range in North Houston (Spring, Conroe Woodlands, Porter, Kingwood) area there were a lot of break ins and home invasions. Most (not all) followed the same MO - several men usually 3 to 9, stocky in build, wielding baseball bats (NO GUNS) would bum rush a door in the night and beat every one in the house to death or near death - the kind of near death that you spend the rest of your life disfigured and in pain from. They would make quick work of the house and be gone.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

GTGallop, that's damn scary. I think my dogs would give just enough warning to get my gun. I have it loaded - no small children in my house. Living in a tin-can, it's not such a hard place to break into. My next dog will be larger and more agresive. I now have an aging boxer/lab cross and a small female collie. They are good alarms, but not near agressive anough. Thank God there have been no home invasion in my town or any near-by towns. The closest larger town is getting rather rough, though. Stabbings, shootings. lots of convenience store hold ups, etc. I'm more aware than ever.

OP Good luck with convincing your girls to get on board. I hope they take those necessary steps so you have peace of mind.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

longrider said:


> ...My next dog will be larger and more agresive. I now have an aging boxer/lab cross...


Ours is a Boxer/Lab too. Boxer / Choc Lab to be specific. We call her the "Box of Chocolates" because, like Mama said... You never know what you are going to get from a box of chocolates and that couldn't be any more true of this dog. She was a rescue that we picked up in Houston after Hurricane IKE. She was left tied to a tree as a pup to weather the hurricane, broke loose and ran wild for three weeks after the storm. Needless to say - she's got issues.

BUT if there is one redeeming quality she does posses, it is a fierce loyalty to the family. She's super sweet and loveable but if someone comes to the door, she's 65lbs of meat eater.

One day I left her in the home unattended and ran some errands. When I got home, instead of using the door, I went around to a side window and started rustling it like I was going to open it from the outside. She came running to the window barking like crazy. When I opened the front door and came in she was standing halfway between the door and window covering both, hair on her back fully on end, muscles ripling, you could see her definition real well and she was snarling and drooling like crazy. I have no doubt she would have eaten the leg off of an intruder.

She isn't the smartest dog I ever had - far from it. I find I have to do a lot of the thinking for her, but she sure is the most protective dog I've ever had.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The Second Amendment and the exercise of it has never been more important.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

My wife and daughter always looked at me like I have a third eye when I talk about self defense, home invasion and the like. That is until one day at one of the self defense seminars we attended a couple of young ladies shared their experience with a home invasion and the death of one of their friends. Since that time both have become much more interested. Both have their own weapons and my wife has joined me in self defense and combatives training twice a week.

She is now proud of the bruises she gets during our training. Guns are great and I think everyone should carry one but what if you can't get to it?

Something to think about.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Jan 27, 2013)

Women need to carry all the time now days:


----------

